# Garage



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

Why is there no link to my garage, even though my car is in there. Under my name thingy?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Sorted, you'd not set it as your main vehicle.


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

Thanks.


----------

